
Nanite: A Self Assembling Cluster of Ruby Processes - nickb
http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/11/nanite
======
wastedbrains
We do distributed ruby systems. We were working with DRb for awhile but now we
actually do everything over Beanstalkd queues. Making little distributed
systems in Ruby is a pleasure, but trying to deal with all error cases and
failure scenarios gets pretty tricky quite fast.

------
demallien
I wonder how many people have built these types of distributed systems using
ruby. I did a similar thing for compiling my company's product. It's just so
easy if you use DRb. Out of pure curiosity, does anyone else here have
examples they have done?

~~~
qhoxie
I've built some layers on top of God with DRb and it is a pleasure to work
with. I will, however, note that nanite is in a bit of a different league.

